

Ask HN: How do you manage a relationship when obsessed with your work (or play)? - septerr


======
drone
My experience has been that if you're _obsessed_ with work (or play), then
find a relationship where the other is _obsessed_ with work (or play).
Hopefully, similar work. (So you can understand what each other are talking
about.)

Outside of that, most non-obsessed people expect you to give them a healthy
chunk of your time and attention. If you're unable, or unwilling to do that,
there is little else you can do to ensure that both of you will have what you
desire as a healthy relationship. One of the two is going to get short-
changed.

------
meerita
I just share moments and enjoy it. She has her needs, like anyone else,
dinning, watching a show, etc. I try to make everyday 2 o 3 hours of full
atention then i go to my stuff. It works for me.

Some days you may lend more hours but other days you will be free from them.

The other solution is plain simply: return to single state. No need to waste
time on anything more than, you.

------
septerr
Thanks for your comments. I am the non-obsessed party. I am glad to hear your
points of view @drone and @meerita. I am sure my bf feels similarly.

------
ethanazir
Relationships are not meant for Unichs.

